# Clean URLs with Drupal



## balanga (May 17, 2016)

I have installed Drupal8 on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE running Apache24 and am getting error msgs about Clean URLs being disabled. 

To enable them I needed to enable mod_rewrite in Apache24, which I did, but after restarting Apache Clean URLs were still disabled.

Another problem may be the absence of a .htaccess file but I have created a drupal.conf which contains


```
<Directory /usr/local/www/drupal>
    AllowOverride All
</Directory>

AccessFileName .htaccess
```

...but still nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## balanga (May 17, 2016)

In answer to my own thread, I just noticed that the Directory was wrongly specified ....

I corrected that and know the errors are fixed.


----------

